# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η SARLIS CONTAINER SERVICES και τα πλοία της

## npapad

Ξεκινάω ένα θέμα για μια από τις αγαπημένες μου εταιρείες την SARLIS CONTAINER SERVICES. Εταιρεία πρωτοπόρα που από νωρίς ασχολήθηκε με τα container. Η εταιρεία ξεκίνησε το 1951 από το Χρήστο Μιχαήλ Σαρλή μαζί με τους Πατρινούς Δημήτριο Ν. Αγγελόπουλο και Ιωάννη Τοπάλη, αρχικά με τα πλοία ΠΛΩΤΑΡΧΗΣ ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ και ΑΡΙΣΤΟΔΗΜΟΣ και στη συνέχεια με άλλα μικρά φορτηγά τα οποία στην πλειοψηφία τους τα νηολογούσαν στην Πάτρα. Το αρχικό όνομα της εταιρεία ήταν Χρήστος Μ. Σαρλής & Σία. Το 1964 άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούν το αρχικό ΠΕΛ- (από τον Πέλοπα) για την ονομασία των πλοίων τους. Το 1976 στη εταιρεία μπαίνει ο γιος του Χρήστου Σαρλή, ο Μιχαήλ Χρήστου Σαρλής και ξεκινάει η ενασχόληση της εταιρείας με τα container, αρχικά με ναυλώσεις και από το 1985 και μετά με δικά τους κοντεϊνεράδικα με πρώτο το PELTAINER. Το 1986 δημιουργήθηκε η Sarlis Container Services SA για να αναλάβει τα κοντέινερ και η εταιρεία αναπτύχθηκε σε όλη τη Μεσόγειο. Λειτούργησε μέχρι και το 2006 όταν και ανέστειλε τη λειτουργία της.
Και η λίστα με τα πλοία της εταιρείας σε pdf και xls.
Sarlis.pdf Sarlis.xls

----------


## Ellinis

Eυχαριστούμε για την πολύ ωραία δουλειά φίλε Νεκτάριε.
Για το ΠΛ. ΜΠΛΕΣΣΑΣ και το Σ/ΧΗΣ ΔΑΒΑΚΗΣ έχουμε ήδη θέμα εδώ.
Για το ΑΡΙΣΤΟΔΗΜΟΣ έχουμε εδώ.

Για το ΙΛΟΝΑ έχω τα παρακάτω:
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1949 στο Kalmar της Σουηδίας ως μότορσιπ FENIX (606 κ.ο.χ., 800 τόνοι, 52,4 x8,7 μ.) για Σουηδούς. Το 1954 πουλήθηκε σε Άγγλους και μετονομάστηκε σε STELLAMARY. 
ilona as stella mary.jpg

Το 1961 αγοράστηκε από το Χρ. Σαρλή και νηολογήθηκε στην Πάτρα (α/α 25) ως ΙΛΟΝΑ. Το 1971 πουλήθηκε στον Ν. Μανώλη & Σία. Στις 26 Ιουλίου 1971 ανατράπηκε στο λιμάνι του Ναυπλίου εξαιτίας σφάλματος κατά τη φόρτωση. 
ilona.jpg

Ανελκύστηκε το Σεπτέμβριο, επισκευάστηκε και μετονομάστηκε σε ΑΡΓΥΡΩ Μ. Το 1981 πουλήθηκε στον Α. Ανδρία & Σία, μετανηολογήθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη (α/α 149) και μετονομάστηκε σε ΜΥΡΤΩ. Διαλύθηκετο 1986 στηνΕλευσίνα.

----------


## npapad

*PELAT* (*IMO 8201624*).

Κοντεϊνεράδικο τύπου Mercur II.

Ice strengthened, 1 decks, 5 holds, 20 hatches, 1438 TEU.
Μηχανή : Oil 2SA 9 cyl. 21290 BHP (B&W - 9DKRN80/160-4, κατασκευής Bryansk Engine Works), 20 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1982 στην (τότε) Ανατολική Γερμανία, στο ναυπηγείο Veb. Warnowwerft του Warnemunde με αριθμό κατασκευής 471 με σημαία Σοβιετικής Ένωσης και όνομα *KAPITAN GAVRILOV*. Αρχικές διαστάσεις 173,9 m X 25,46 m, 17720 gt. Το 1989 επιμηκύνεται με νέες διαστάσεις 203,03 m X 25,46 m, 21586 gt. Το 1995 περνάει στην εταιρεία Andrenal Shipping Co Ltd της Κύπρου, μετονομάζεται σε *LISBOA* και νηολογείται στη Λεμεσσό με αριθμό 710580 και ΔΔΣ P3QX6. Το 1997 μετονομάζεται σε *SEA-LAND CANADA*, το 1999 σε *P&O NEDLLOYD OTTAWA*, ενώ το 2000 επανέρχεται στο όνομα *LISBOA*, πάντα με ίδια πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία και νηολόγιο. Το 2002 περνάει στην εταιρεία του Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται σε *PELAT* κρατώντας το ίδιο νηολόγιο, ενω η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία αλλάζει σε Pelat Navigation Ltd, Limassol. Το 2004 πωλείται στην MSC και μετονομάζεται σε *MSC IRIS* με σημαία και νηολόγιο Παναμά και ΔΔΣ H3JN, όνομα που φέρει έως και σήμερα. Είναι ακόμα ενεργό.

Από το 1995 και έως και το 2002 με πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία την Andrenal Shipping Co, Cyprus όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω, το Greek Shipping Directory αναφέρει ότι ήταν Ελληνόκτητο. Θα το ψάξω παραπάνω μήπως βρούμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Από το Νοέμβριο του 2019 φάνεται να έχει περάσει ξανά σε Έλληνική πλοιοκτησία (Niki Shipping Co SA - NSM Iris Shipping Co Ltd με έδρα την Αθήνα).  

Και μια φωτογραφία του σαν *PELAT* από τον καλό μας φίλο Malcolm Cranfield αναχωρώντας από τη Μασσαλία στις 16-3-2003.

PELAT sailing Marseille 16.3.2003 Malcolm Cranfield.jpg

Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## npapad

*PELINEO* (*IMO 8201648*).

Κοντεϊνεράδικο τύπου Mercur II.

Ice strengthened, 1 decks, 5 holds, 20 hatches, 1438 TEU.
Μηχανή : Oil 2SA 9 cyl. 21290 BHP (B&W - 9DKRN80/160-4, κατασκευής Bryansk Engine Works), 20 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1982 στην (τότε) Ανατολική Γερμανία, στο ναυπηγείο Veb. Warnowwerft του Warnemunde με αριθμό κατασκευής 473 με σημαία Σοβιετικής Ένωσης και όνομα *KAPITAN KOZLOVSKIY*. Αρχικές διαστάσεις 173,9 m X 25,46 m, 17720 gt. Το 1989 επιμηκύνεται με νέες διαστάσεις 203,03 m X 25,46 m, 21586 gt. Το 1995 πωλείται και μετονομάζεται σε *CGM LE CAP* ενώ την ίδια χρονιά περνάει στα χέρια της Selector Shipping Co, Cyprus και μετονομάζεται σε *MIDEN AGAN* με νηολόγιο Λεμεσσού 710582 και ΔΔΣ P3MT6. Το 1997 μετονομάζεται σε *MAERSK TORONTO* ενώ το 2000 επανέρχεται στο όνομα *MIDEN AGAN* πάντα με ίδια εταιρεία και νηολόγιο. To 2002 περνάει στα χέρια της εταιρείας Σαρλή κει μετονομάζεται σε *PELINEO* με νέα πλοικτήτρια εταιρεία την Pelineo Navigation Ltd, Limassol και ίδιο νηολόγιο με πριν. Το 2004 πωλείται στην MSC και μετονομάζεται σε *MSC EYRA* με νηολόγιο και σημαία Παναμά και ΔΔΣ H3FW, όνομα που φέρει έως και σήμερα. Είναι ακόμα ενεργό.

Από το 1995 και έως και το 2002 με πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία την Selector Shipping Co, Cyprus όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω, το Greek Shipping Directory αναφέρει ότι ήταν Ελληνόκτητο. Θα το ψάξω παραπάνω μήπως βρούμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Από το Νοέμβριο του 2019 φάνεται να έχει περάσει ξανά σε Έλληνική πλοιοκτησία (Niki Shipping Co SA - NSM Iris Shipping Co Ltd με έδρα την Αθήνα).

Και μια φωτογραφία του σαν *PELINEO* από τον καλό μας φίλο Malcolm Cranfield σε άφιξη στη Μασσαλία στις 1-12-2002.

PELINEO arriving Marseille 1.12.02 Malcolm Cranfield.jpg

Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## gioannis13

Οκτώβριος  1996 διπλωματούχος Γ',πρώτη ναυτολόγηση στο PELCHASER ως Υποπλοίαρχος 6ωρίες βάρδιες με τον Καπετάνιο,εγώ έκανα 24-06.....αχ βαχ ! Υπερήφανος λόγω του ότι ο πατέρας μου είχε καπετανέψει επί σειρά ετών σε διάφορα πλοία τους και εκεί τελείωσε και την καριέρα του στο PELTI.....    Αρχικαπετάνιος ο Δημήτρης Κατσιάπης (rip και αυτός ! και ο πατέρας μου ! και φυσικά και η εταιρεία !!!) :Tranquillity:

----------


## dionisos

MSC PROVENCE EX MOR CANADA IMO 7614381 Κοντεινεραδικο. Κατασκευη το 1979 GROSS 17304 DW 14520 TONS.
MSC PROVENCE IMO 7614381.jpg MSC PROVENCE MOR CANADA 7614381.jpg MOR CANADA 
MSC ERMINIA 7614381.jpg MSC ERMINIA NIKOLAY GOLOVANOV 7614381.jpg NIKOLAY GOLOVANOV shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELAMBER IMO 7804510 Κοντεινεραδικο Κατασκευστηκε το 1979 GROSS 11138 DW 9002 TONS
PELAMBER IMO 7804510.jpg PELAMBER shipspotting του φιλου FITZPATRICK FENICIA EXPRESS.jpg FENICIA EXPRESS

----------


## dionisos

DAUPHINE EX BALTIC VANGUARD IMO 6605101. Κατασκευη το 1966 στο SUNDERLAND GROSS 3005 DW 3958 TONS. Μηχανη ΜΑΝ Ταχυτης 14.75 Κομβοι. Εγινε μετασκευη σε Κοντεινεραδικο το 1977 ως CORTES. Μετονομαστηκε LADY M.A.CROSBIE GROSS 3864 DW 4826 TONS.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197155 BALTIC VANGUARDΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 197156 LADY M.A.CROSBIE shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

CGM ST.LAURENT EX LEVANTE EXPRESS IMO 7804508. Κατασκευαστηκε το 1978 στην Ιαπωνια. GROSS 11138 DW 8979 TONS.
CGM ST.LAURENT IMO 7804508.jpg CGM ST.LAURENT shipspotting CGM ST.LAURENT.jpg ως LEVANTE EXPRESS

----------


## dionisos

PELAMBER IMO 8203660 Κατασκευαστηκε το 1982 GROSS 5424 DW7782 TONS ΜΗΚΟΣ 106ΜΕΤΡΑ ΠΛΑΤΟΣ 19 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑ 4.5 ΜΕΤΡΑ.
PELAMBER IMO 8203660.jpg PELAMBERBAKKAFOSS IMO 8203660.jpg BAKKAFOSS shipspotting
Συνεχιζει να ταξιδευει ως AFRICA B..jpg AFRICA B. shipspotting

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ονομα των πλοιων της εταιρειας εχει παντα ως πρωτο συνθετικο το <PEL> το οποιο σημαινει Πελοποννησος καθως η καταγωγη της οικογενειας Σαρλη ειναι απο εκει και συγκεκριμενα απο την Γκουρα Κορινθιας (η προελευση ειναι απο αλλου ομως) Το PEL δοθηκε για να <τονοθει> ας πουμε το ιματζ των Πελοποννησιων πλοιοκτητων ,που δεν ειναι και λιγοι.

----------


## dionisos

PELASGOS EX CARLO IMO 5063980 BUILT 1947 στο ABERDEEN DW 2144 TONS BROKEN PIRAEUS 16-10-1972. Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες στο ABERDEEN SHIPS BUILDING AS CARLOCARLO 5063980.jpg CARLO shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELFISHER IMO7435072 Κατασκευη 1977 gross 4345 dw 6107 tonsPELFISHER IMO 7435072.jpg Στο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ  Απο τον φιλο ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟ ΠΑΠΑΔΑΚΗ
και ως LAMARA χωρις το ΚρενιLAMARA IMO 7435072.jpg shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELFLYER IMO 7919781 Κατασκευη 1982 gross 2654 dw2850 Μηκος 94 πλατος 13 βυθισμα 5.6 μετρα
PELFLYER IMO7919781.jpg  PELFLYER ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ Νεκταριος Παπαδακης SVETI DUJE.jpg SVETI DUJE  shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Και μια φωτογραφία του σαν *PELINEO* από τον καλό μας φίλο Malcolm Cranfield σε άφιξη στη Μασσαλία στις 1-12-2002.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197139

Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του.[/QUOTE]
Στην προσπάθειά τους οι πλοιοκτήτες να βρούν κύρια ονόματα από ΠΕΛ- ,ονόμασαν το πλοίο από το Πεληναίο το ψηλότερο βουνό της Χίου.
Εντύπωση μου κάνει το πως αυτό κ το αδελφό του επιβιώνουν μέχρι σήμερα στην ηλικία των 38 ετών.Είναι θέμα τύχης,καλής καρασκευής κ συντήρησης ή ένα μακροχρόνιο time charter? Mπορεί όλα μαζί!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PELAMBER IMO 7804510 Κοντεινεραδικο Κατασκευστηκε το 1979 GROSS 11138 DW 9002 TONS
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197152 PELAMBER shipspotting του φιλου FITZPATRICK Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197153 FENICIA EXPRESS


cgm st laurent bs.jpg CGM ST LAURENT  Jan Ove   Βλέπουμε ότι έχει ανοίξει έναν καταπέλτη πρύμα που δεν είχε από κατασκευής

Nαυπηγείο Κanda , Ιαπωνία    ΜΑΝ  17.7 kts   761 lane  576 TEU
Στην πραγματικότητα con/ro=container/ro-ro
Διάλυση Ινδία 2007.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> CGM ST.LAURENT EX LEVANTE EXPRESS IMO 7804508. Κατασκευαστηκε το 1978 στην Ιαπωνια. GROSS 11138 DW 8979 TONS.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197158 CGM ST.LAURENT shipspotting Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197159 ως LEVANTE EXPRESS


Aδελφό του προηγουμένου. 2 από 3 μιάς σειράς που είχε παραγγείλει η Sea Containers στην Ιαπωνία
Διάλυση Ινδία 2007.

----------


## npapad

*PELFLYER* (*IMO 7919781*).

1 deck, 2 holds, 2 hatches, 156 TEU, container lashing points, 93,6 m X 13,03 m. 2477 gt.
Μηχανή : Vee Oil 4SA 12 cyl. 2500 BHP (S.A. Cockerill Ougree - 12V25), 11,5 κόμβοι.

Φορτηγό/Container Feeder.

Κατασκευάστηκε to 1982 στο ναυπηγείο Scheepswerven Van Hemiksem στο Hemiksem του Βελγίου με αριθμό κατασκευής 142, με όνομα *IBAFON FLYER* και νηολόγιο Αμβέρσας (Βέλγιο) για τη Hansamar N.V. της Αμβέρσας. Δούλεψε σαν κανονικό φορτηγό μέχρι που το πήρε ο Σαρλής το 1987 και το μετονόμασε σε *PELFLYER* (*ΠΕΛΦΛΑΪΕΡ*) με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 9195 (Β΄Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SW5103. Στα χέρια του Σαρλή δούλεψε σαν Container Feeder. To 2004 πωλήθηκε στην Splitska Plovdiva DD της Κροατίας, άρχισε να δουλεύει ξανά σαν φορτηγό, αφαιρέθηκαν οι γερανοί και άλλαξε η χωρητικότητα σε 2456 gt, με νέο όνομα *SVETI DUJE* αρχικά με σημαία Κροατίας και νηολόγιο Split, από το 2016 με νηολόγιο Kingstown (Αγ. Βικέντιος) και από το 2017 με νηολόγιο Παναμά και ΔΔΣ 3EPU4. To 2018 πωλήθηκε στη Safe Sea Services (Jounieh, Λίβανος) και μετονομάστηκε σε *MED VOYAGER* με ίδιο νηολόγιο. Είναι ακόμα ενεργό.

Και 2 φωτογραφίες του σε άφιξη στη Ραβέννα στις 2-6-2001 από τον καλό φίλο Malcolm Cranfield (ασπρόμαυρες και καλλιτεχνικές !)
PELFLYER inbound Ravenna 2.6.01 Malcolm Cranfield s.jpgPELFLYER inbound Ravenna on 2.6.01 Malcolm Cranfield s.jpg
Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## npapad

*PELCHASER* (*IMO 7709100*).

1 hatch, 1 hold, 2 decks, 166 TEU.
Μηχανή : Vee Oil 2SA 16 cyl. 2400 BHP (Bolnes Motorenfabriek BV - 16VDNL150/600), 12,75 κόμβοι.

Φορτηγό με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς container.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1978 στο ναυπηγείο Scheepsw. Friesland BV στο Lemmer της Ολλανδίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 362. Αρχικό όνομα *SERTAN* και νηολόγιο Ρότερνταμ (Ολλανδία) για την Ολλανδική εταιρεία van Nievelt, Goudriaan & Co BV. Αρχικές διαστάσεις 82 m X 13,7 m, 1270 gt. Το 1984 η εταιρεία του το επιμήκυνε με νέες διαστάσεις 95,81 m X 13,7 m και 2815 gt. Το 1987 πωλείται στην Κυπριακή Regalsea Sg. Ltd και νηολογείται στη Λεμεσσό με όνομα *LADY LIENKE*. Το 1989 αγοραζεται από το Σαρλή, μετονομάζεται σε *PELCHASER* (*ΠΕΛΤΣΕΗΣΕΡ*) και νηολογείται στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου 9536 (Β΄Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SW5445. Πωλείται σε αλλοδαπούς το 2004 (Rina Marine Co) και μετονομάζεται σε *AURELIA M.* με νηολόγιο Wonsan (Βόρεια Κορέα). Το 2008 αλλάζει η εταιρεία σε Ozzy Nav. Co και νηολογείται στο Giurgiulesti (Μολδαβία) με το ίδιο όνομα και νέο ΔΔΣ ERCG. Το 2012 περνάει στα χέρια της C&O Shipping Lines Co Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *SYMPHONY* με το ίδιο νηολόγιο. Πήγε για διάλυση στην Alang στις 18-11-2017 και διαλύθηκε στις 4-12-2017. 

Και μια φωτογραφία του σε αναχώρηση από τη Ραβέννα στις 10-11-2002 από το Malcolm Cranfield.
PELCHASER sailing Ravenna on 10.11.02 Malcolm Cranfield.jpg
Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## gioannis13

> *PELCHASER* (*IMO 7709100*).
> 
> 1 hatch, 1 hold, 2 decks, 166 TEU.
> Μηχανή : Vee Oil 2SA 16 cyl. 2400 BHP (Bolnes Motorenfabriek BV - 16VDNL150/600), 12,75 κόμβοι.
> 
> Φορτηγό με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς container.
> 
> Κατασκευάστηκε το 1978 στο ναυπηγείο Scheepsw. Friesland BV στο Lemmer της Ολλανδίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 362. Αρχικό όνομα *SERTAN* και νηολόγιο Ρότερνταμ (Ολλανδία) για την Ολλανδική εταιρεία van Nievelt, Goudriaan & Co BV. Αρχικές διαστάσεις 82 m X 13,7 m, 1270 gt. Το 1984 η εταιρεία του το επιμήκυνε με νέες διαστάσεις 95,81 m X 13,7 m και 2815 gt. Το 1987 πωλείται στην Κυπριακή Regalsea Sg. Ltd και νηολογείται στη Λεμεσσό με όνομα *LADY LIENKE*. Το 1989 αγοραζεται από το Σαρλή, μετονομάζεται σε *PELCHASER* (*ΠΕΛΤΣΕΗΣΕΡ*) και νηολογείται στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου 9536 (Β΄Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SW5445. Πωλείται σε αλλοδαπούς το 2004 (Rina Marine Co) και μετονομάζεται σε *AURELIA M.* με νηολόγιο Wonsan (Βόρεια Κορέα). Το 2008 αλλάζει η εταιρεία σε Ozzy Nav. Co και νηολογείται στο Giurgiulesti (Μολδαβία) με το ίδιο όνομα και νέο ΔΔΣ ERCG. Το 2012 περνάει στα χέρια της C&O Shipping Lines Co Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *SYMPHONY* με το ίδιο νηολόγιο. Πήγε για διάλυση στην Alang στις 18-11-2017 και διαλύθηκε στις 4-12-2017. 
> 
> ...


...σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ,με έκανες να συγκινηθώ γυρνώντας 24 χρόνια πίσω............

----------


## npapad

> ...σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ,με έκανες να συγκινηθώ γυρνώντας 24 χρόνια πίσω............


Φίλε τα πλοία του Σαρλή όπως έγραψα και στο αρχικό ποστ είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου καθώς ερχόταν στο Ηράκλειο σαν feeders ενώ τα πετύχαινα και σε διάφορες φάσεις στον Πειραιά και έχω αρκετές φωτογραφίες από αυτά (η παλιότερη που θυμάμαι να έχω πρέπει να είναι το DAUPHINE το 1986 στον Πειραιά). Έχω 2-3 φωτό ακόμα του Malcolm και θα ανεβάσω μετά και τις δικές μου. Αν έχεις φωτογραφίες είτε από την εποχή σου είτε από την εποχή του πατέρα σου θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτες για να συμπληρώσουμε το θέμα !

----------


## dionisos

PELAYO IMO 7374113 BUILT 1974 IN JAPAN GROSS 14400 DW 21885 TONS.Converted to conteiner.
ARISTOTELIS IMO 7374113.jpg ARISTOTELIS FREUDENFELS.jpg FREUDENFELS shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELBOXER IMO 6919863 BUILT 1970 IN VIGO SPAINGROSS 2663 DW 3260 TONS. BROKEN 7-52003 IN ALANG.
PELBOXER IMO 6919863.jpg PELBOXER  και ως CARMEN DEL MAR shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELCARRIER IMO 7103033 BUILT 1971IN VAN DERWERG GROSS 3699 DW 5463 TONS.BROKEN CHITTAGONG 28-06-2003
PEL CARRIER IMO 7103033.jpgPELCARRIER BRATHAY FISHER IMO 7103033.jpg και ως BRATHAY FISHER shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PELAYO IMO 7374113 BUILT 1974 IN JAPAN GROSS 14400 DW 21885 TONS.Converted to conteiner.
> ARISTOTELIS IMO 7374113.jpg ARISTOTELIS FREUDENFELS.jpg FREUDENFELS shipspotting


Αυτό ήταν Concord του Καραγεώργη που όταν φαλήρισε το πήρε η Ηansa το έκανε container ship.

----------


## dionisos

PELASGOS IMO 5214694 BUILT 1962 GROSS 955 DW 1317 TONS LUNE FISHER.jpg ως LUNE FISHER shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

EFSTATHIA EX SABINE HOWALDT IMO 5304322 BUILT 1958BGROSS 2288 DW 3506 TONS BROKEN UP GADANI BEACH 22-9-1985
SABINE HOWALDT IMO 5304322.jpgως SABINE HOWALDT shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

EUTERPE IMO 5109758 Built 1956 GROSS 1033 TONS EUTERPE IMO 5109758.jpg EUTERPE

----------


## dionisos

GEORGIOS EX MANCHESTER PROSPECTOR IMO 5129344 Built 1948 GROSS 1529 DW 2392 TONS
MANCHESTER PROSPECTOR IMO 5129344.jpg ως MANCHESTER PROSPECTOR shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

KYRIAKI EX INGRID IMO 5427875 Built 1954 GROSS 480 DW 722 TONS.
INGRID 5427875.jpgως INGRID SIELWALL IMO 5427875.jpgως SIELWALL shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELINER EX RHODRI MAWR IMO 7019220 BUILT 1970 GROSS 4079 DW 4945 TONS. PELINER 7019220.jpg by NEKTARIOS PAPADAKIS shipspotting
και ως RHODRI MAWR 7019220.jpg RHODRI MAWR shipspotting Λογω του Περιεργου Πρωραιου Ιστου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το RHODI MAWR ηταν διπλελικο με 2 τιμονια , bow thruster και πλωριο τιμονι και ηταν σχεδιασμενο απο το εσωτερικο ναυπηγικο γραφειο της SEALINK για την οποια και ναυπηγηθηκε και βεβαια εξυπηρετουσε τις γραμμες που ηταν δρομολογημενα και τα αλλα πλοια της εταιρειας

----------


## dionisos

PELMARINER EX CITY OF IPSWICH IMO 7715381Κατασκευαστηκε στο APPLEDOREτο 1979GROSS 3982 DW4352 TONS. ENGINE DOXFORD.Στις 26-7-1999 μετα απο Συγκρουση με το PELRANGER στην Νησιδα BOZCAADA-DARDANELLES Εβυθισθη και τοπληρωμα 12 ατομα περισυνελεγησαν.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197199 PELMARINER by Nektarios Papadakis CITY OF IPSWICH 7715381.jpg CITY OF IPSWICH shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELRANGER EX STRIDER ISIS IMO 7725283 BUILT 1979 AT KAGOSHIMA JAPAN GROSS 6462 DW 6945 TONS. BROKEN AT ALANG 25-05-2002
PELRANGER IMO 7725283.jpg PELRANGER by Nektarios Papadakis FORUM NEW ZEELAND 7725283.jpg as FORUM NEW ZEALAND shipspotting

----------


## npapad

*PELTASTIS* (*IMO 5012723*).

Φορτηγό. 60,2 m X 8,3 m. 874 gt. Δηζελοκίνητο, 11 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1953 στο ναυπηγείο Kremer Sohn στο Elmshorn της Γερμανίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 1012. Αρχικό όνομα *ALSTERPARK* και νηολόγιο Αμβούργου για τη Γερμανική P/R Alsterpark. Το 1967 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή, νηολογείται στον Πειραιά και μετονομάζεται σε *PELTASTIS* (*ΠΕΛΤΑΣΤΗΣ*) αλλά δυστυχώς δε δούλεψε πολύ. Το 1968 βυθίστηκε στην Αδριατική με 8 απώλειες ενώ σώθηκαν 4 άτομα απ΄οτο πλήρωμα. Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε σχετικά *εδώ*. *εδώ* και *εδώ* (έχουν και φωτογραφία και βίντεο του βυθισμένου πλοίου).

Η miramar αναφέρει : wrecked 45.09.40N/14.38.20E 8.1.68 [Adriatic-Tunis, timber & chemicals]

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω τον αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά και το Ελληνικό ΔΔΣ του πλοίου μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## npapad

*PELBOXER* (*IMO 6919863*)

Κοντεϊνεράδικο από κατασκευής.

88,2 m X 14,6 m, 2824 gt.
Μηχανή : Oil 4SA 8 cyl. 2000 BHP (Naval-Stork-Werkspoor S.A.), 12 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1970 στο ναυπηγείο Ast. Construcciones S.A. (Meira, Ισπανία) με αριθμό κατασκευής 72. Αρχικό όνομα *ISLA DEL MEDITERRANEO* με νηολόγιο Vigo για την Ισπανική εταιρεία Joaquin Davila y Cia SA. Το 1974 πωλείται στην Contenemar SA και μετονομάζεται σε *CARMEN DEL MAR* ενώ το 1978 περνάει στα χέρια της S.B.C. Container Lines SA κρατώντας το ίδιο όνομα και νηολόγιο. Το 1989 πωλείται σε Έλληνες (Kocheva Matirime Ltd) και μετονομάζεται σε *AGELIKI K.* με νηολόγιο Kingstown (Αγ. Βικέντιος). Το 1990 μετονομάζεται σε *MARCO POLO* ενώ το 1991 πωλείται στο Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται σε *PELBOXER* με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 9737 (Β΄Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SW6946. To 1997 μετανηολογείται στη Βαλέτα (Μάλτα) με αριθμό νηολογίου 5160 και ΔΔΣ 9HDL5 ενώ τον ίδιο χρόνο πωλείται σε αλλοδαπούς και μετονομάζεται σε *SWIFT FEEDER* με ίδιο νηολόγιο και νέα εταιρεία τη Swift Feeder Sg. Ltd. Το 2002 η εταιρεία του το μετονόμαζει σε *MELISSA* με νηολόγιο Βηρυτού (Λίβανος). Πήγε για διάλυση στην Alang στις 7-5-2003.

Και μια φωτογραφία του αναχωρώντας από τη Ραβένα στις 12-8-1996 από το Malcolm Cranfield.
PELBOXER sailing Ravenna 12.8.96 Malcolm Cranfield.jpg
Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## dionisos

PELHUNTER EX ASD HEKTOR IMO 7435096 BUILT 1977BGROSS 4345 DW 6138 TONS.PELHUNTER IMO 7435096.jpg PELHUNTER
ASD HEKTOR 7435096.jpg ASD HEKTOR shipspotting

----------


## npapad

*PELINER* (*IMO 7019220*).

Κοντεϊνεράδικο.

1 deck, 2 holds, 7 hatches, 182 TEU, 107,02 m X 17,4 m.
Μηχανή : 2 oil 4SA each 6 cyl. 4200 BHP (Mirrlees Blackstone Ltd - KLSSGMR6), 14 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε to 1970 στο ναυπηγείο Verolme Cork Dock στο Cork της Ιρλανδίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 12/810. Αρχικό όνομα *RHODRI MAWR* με νηολόγιο Λονδίνου 341163 και αρχικός ιδιοκτήτης οι Βρετανικοί Σιδηρόδρομοι (British Railways Board). Το 1979 περνάει στα χέρια της Sealink (UK) Ltd με το ίδιο όνομα και νηολόγιο ενώ το 1990 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή, μετονομάζεται σε *PELINER* και νηολογείται στη Λεμεσσό με αριθμό 708955 και ΔΔΣ P3OL3. Το 2004 πωλείται σε αλλοδαπούς (Fairline Maritime SA), μετονομάζεται σε *DESTINY* και νηολογείται στο Moroni (Κομόρες) ενώ το 2010 η εταιρεία του το μετονομάζει σε *YAMM* με το ίδιο νηολόγιο. Πήγε για διάλυση στην Aliaga στις 17-11-2014 και διαλύθηκε στις 19-11-2014.

Και μια φωτογραφία του σε άφιξη στη Ραβένα στις 17-5-2002 από το Malcolm Cranfield.
PELINER arriving Ravenna on 17.5.02 Malcolm Cranfield.jpg
Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PELMARINER EX CITY OF IPSWICH IMO 7715381Κατασκευαστηκε στο APPLEDOREτο 1979GROSS 3982 DW4352 TONS. ENGINE DOXFORD.Στις 26-7-1999 μετα απο Συγκρουση με το PELRANGER στην Νησιδα BOZCAADA-DARDANELLES Εβυθισθη και τοπληρωμα 12 ατομα περισυνελεγησαν.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197199 PELMARINER by Nektarios Papadakis CITY OF IPSWICH 7715381.jpg CITY OF IPSWICH shipspotting


BOZCAADA είναι στα τούρκικα η Τένεδος.
Σπάνιο να συγκρουστούν 2 πλοία της ίδιας εταιρείας.Τι να συνέβη 'αραγε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PELAYO IMO 7374113 BUILT 1974 IN JAPAN GROSS 14400 DW 21885 TONS.Converted to conteiner.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197182 ARISTOTELIS Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197183 FREUDENFELS shipspotting


1 από 6 αδελφά που παράγγειλε ο Καραγεώργης στην Ιαπωνία.78/79 Μετασκευή στο Jurong,Σιγκαπούρη 924 ΤΕU.
1  B&W  15.0 kts.Πέρασε από Costamare κ Goldenport ( Δραγνής ). Διάλυση Ινδία 2008.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PELRANGER EX STRIDER ISIS IMO 7725283 BUILT 1979 AT KAGOSHIMA JAPAN GROSS 6462 DW 6945 TONS. BROKEN AT ALANG 25-05-2002
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197202 PELRANGER by Nektarios Papadakis Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197203 as FORUM NEW ZEALAND shipspotting


MAN 17.0 kts
Con/ro που δεν έβαζε φορτηγά από τον καταπέλτη ο οποίος χρησίμευε ώστε τα containers να φορτώνονταν με clark διαμέσου "τούνελ" κάτω από το ακομοντέσιο.Εν συνέχεια με την γερανογέφυρα μεταφέρονταν γιά στοιβασία.
Η γερανογέφυρα δεν μπορούσε να φορτοεκφορτώσει από τον ντόκο.

----------


## npapad

*PELRANGER* (*IMO 7725283*).

Con/Ro (Container/Ro-Ro). Τύπος πλοίου "Strider"

126,68 m X 20,05 m, 6462 gt. Μηχανή : Vee Oil 4SA 16 cyl. 7900 BHP (MAN, κατασκευασμένη από την  Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd), 17 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1979 στο ναυπηγεία Kagoshima Dock & I. W. Co Ltd στην Kagoshima της Ιαπωνίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 122. Αρχικό όνομα *STRIDER ISIS* και νηολόγιο Hamilton 384207 (Βερμούδα) για την εταιρεία Strider 9 Ltd). Το 1980 η εταιρεία του το μετονομάζει σε *FORUM NEW ZEALAND* ενώ το 1987 επανέρχεται στο *STRIDER ISIS* πάντα με το ίδιο νηολόγιο. Το 1990 η εταιρεία του αλλάζει σε K/S SC Strider Isis κει μετανηολογείται στο Nassau (Μπαχάμες) με το ίδιο όνομα. Το 1996 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή, μετονομάζεται σε *PELRANGER* (*ΠΕΛΡΕΪΝΤΖΕΡ*) και νηολογείται στον Πειραιά μα αριθμό νηολογίου 10366 (Β΄Κλάσης) και ΔΔΣ SVIG. Το 2002 μετονομάστηκε σε *RANGER* με νηολόγιο Kingstown 9015 (Αγ. Βικέντιος) για να πάει για διάλυση. Διαλύθηκε στην Alang στις 22-5-2002.

Και μια φωτογραφία του στο Ηράκλειο στις 13-11-1998 από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad).
PELRANGER 13-11-1998.jpg
Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## npapad

*PELRIDER* (*IMO 7707968*).

Ro-Ro Cargo "πολυεργαλείο"

124,26 m X 20,05 m, 1 deck, 1 hold, 1 hatch, 555 TEU, strengthened for heavy cargo, container lashing points, laden vehicles, road.
Μηχανές : 2 X oil 4SA each 6 cyl. 8000 BHP (MAK - 6M551AK), 15 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1978 στο ναυπηγείο Schlichting Werft G.m.b.H. στο Travemunde της Γερμανίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 1401 με αρχική χωρητικότητα 7073 gt. Το πρώτο του όνομα ήταν *NEUGRABEN* με νηολόγιο Αμβούργου για την εταιρεία P/R ms "Neugraben". Τον ίδιο χρόνο η εταιρεία του το μετονομάζει σε *MERZARIO EMILIA* ενώ το 1979 το όνομα επανέρχεται σε *NEUGRABEN*. Το 1982 μετονομάζεται σε *MERCED II* και το 1985 επανέρχεται για μια ακόμα φορά σε *NEUGRABEN*. Το 1986 πωλείται στην Atalanta Sg. SA και μετονομάζεται σε *ATALANTA* με νηολόγιο Παναμά ενώ τον ίδιο χρόνο η εταιρεία του το μετονομάζει σε *IMPALA I* με ίδιο νηολόγιο. Το 1988 πωλείται στην Ιταλική Setramar SpA και μετονομάζεται σε *ZVANI* με σημαία Ιταλίας ενώ το 1990 πωλείται στη Guanahani Sg Lines και μετονομάζεται σε *IMPALA* με νηολόγιο Nassau (Μπαχάμες). Το 1991 η εταιρεία του το μετονομάζει σε *SANGHA* με το ίδιο νηολόγιο. Το 1994 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται σε *PELRIDER* (*ΠΕΛΡΑΪΝΤΕΡ*) αρχικά με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 10202 (Β' Κλάσης) και ΔΔΣ SVPS και στη συνέχεια με νηολόγιο Βαλέτας (Μάλτα) 5195 και ΔΔΣ 9HDX5. Το 2004 η εταιρεία του το μετονομάζει σε *GLOBAL PRINCESS* με ίδιο νηολόγιο και νέα χωρητικότητα 7235 gt, ενώ το 2006 πωλείται στην Atlas Sg. Corp ενώ κρατάει το ίδο όνομα και νηολόγιο. Το 2007 αγοράζεται από τους Abullahi & Alzahrani και μετονομάζεται σε *JHOWHAR* με νηολόγιο Παναμά 36572-PEXT. Πήγε για διάλυση στη Βομβάη της Ινδίας στις 25-4-2011 και διαλύθηκε στις 9-5-2011.

Και μια φωτογραφία του στο Ηράκλειο στις 30-6-1996 από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad).
PELRIDER 30-6-1996.jpg
Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## dionisos

PELADO EX KAPITAN KANEVSKIY IMO 8201636  CONTAINER BUILT 1982 GROSS 21586 DW 21370 TONS LENGHT203 BREATH 25 DRAFT 9.3 METERS Αγοραστηκε το 2003 ονμαστηκε PELADO και επωληθη το 2004 ονομαζομενο MSC MALIN. Παραμενει εν Ενεργεια.
KAPITAN KANEVSKIY 8201636.jpg KAPITAN KANEVSKIY MSC_MALIN.jpg MSC MALIN shipspotting MAERSK MONTREAL.jpg MAERSK MONTREAL TAVIRA.jpg TAVIRA

----------


## dionisos

MSC SUMATRA EX NADEZHDA OBUKOVA IMO 7614367. BUILT 1979 AT GDR- WAMENUNDE GROSS 17304 DW 14520 TONS LENGHT 169.81 BREADTH 25.40 DEPTH 9.20 METERS SPEED 20 KNOTS. Φερεται να εχει αγορασθει απο τον Σαρλη το 2003 απο Κατασχεση  ως MOR UK και ονομασθηκε MSC SUMATRA. Επωληθη το 2004 και ονομασθηκε IMMACOLATA. Δεν φαινεται ονομα με προθεμα το PEL.
MSC SUMATRA.jpg MSC SUMATRANADEZHDA OBUKHOVA 7614367.jpg NADEZHDA OBUKHOVA 
MOR UK.jpg MOR UKIMMACOLATA.jpg IMMACOLATA shipspotting

----------


## npapad

*PELADO* (*IMO 8201636*).

Κοντεϊνεράδικο τύπου Mercur ΙΙ. Αδελφάκι (και με συνεχόμενους αριθμούς κατασκευής) με τα *PELAT* και *PELINEO* που είδαμε σε προηγούμενα post.

1 deck, 5 holds, 20 hatches, Ice strengthened, 1254 TEU.
Φαίνεται στις βάσεις να έχει μικρότερη χωρητικότητα TEU από τα αδελφάκια του αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι από λάθος αναφέρουν την αρχική χωρητικότητα TEU (και τα 3 αδελφάκια είχαν υποστεί επιμήκυνση, οπότε μεγάλωσε η χωρητικότητα τους). Θα το ψάξω και θα επανέλθω.
Μηχανή : Oil 2SA 9 cyl. 21920 BHP (B&W 9DKRN80/160-4, κατασκευής Bryansk Engine Works), 20 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε τo 1982 στο ναυπηγείο Veb. Warnowwerft Warnermunde, στο Warnermunde της (τότε) Ανατολικής Γερμανίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 472. Αρχικές διαστάσεις 173,9 m X 25,46 m, 17720 gt. Αρχικό όνομα *KAPITAN KANEVSKIY* με σημαία Σοβιετικής Ένωσης. Το 1989 η εταιρεία του το επιμηκύνει και έχει πλέον νέες διαστάσεις 203,06 m X 25,46 m, 21586 gt. To 1995 πωλείται σε Ελληνικά συμφέροντα (Ossik Shipping Co Ltd, Cyprus) και μετονομάζεται σε *TAVIRA* με νηολόγιο Λεμεσσού 710583 και ΔΔΣ P3NE6. Το 1997 η εταιρεία του το μετονομάζει σε *MAERSK MONTREAL* ενώ το 2000 επανέρχεται στο *TAVIRA* πάντα με το ίδιο νηολόγιο. To 2003 περνάει στα χέρια του Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται *PELADO* με ίδιο νηολόγιο και νέα εταιρεία την Pelagie Navigation Ltd, Limassol. Το 2004 πωλείται στην MSC και μετονομάζεται σε *MSC MALIN* με νηολόγιο Παναμα και ΔΔΣ H3EU. Όπως και τα αδελφάκια του από τον Νοέμβριο του 2019 φαίνεται να ανήκει ξανά σε Έλληνες (Niki Shipping Co SA, Athens - NSM Malin Shipping Co Ltd, Athens). Είναι ακόμα ενεργό όπως και τα 2 αδελφάκια του.

Δεν έχω φωτογραφία του σαν *PELADO* αλλά έβαλε ο φίλος dionisos κάποιες φωτογραφίες σε προηγούμενο post.
Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## dionisos

WILMA EX SUDAN CROWN IMO 8411281 BUILT 1985 AT HAMBURG AS SUDAN CROWN GROSS 9764 DW 12816 TONS LENGHT 148.55 BREADTH 21.80 DEPTH 8.50 METERS ENGINE DEUTZ BHP 9514 SPEED 17.50 KNOTS BROKEN ALANG 4-03-2013. Φερεται να εχει αγορασθει απο τον Σαρλη το 2004 και δεν υπαρχει με το προθεμα PEL. Την περιοδο εκεινη το μονο που υπαρχει ειναι το WILMA. 
WILMA.jpg WILMA SUDAN CROWN 8411281.jpg SUDAN CROWN WESERLAND.jpg WESERLAND FAIRWIND.jpg FAIRWIND shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELLA 1 EX HANNA DAN IMO 5163027 BUILT 1956 AT SVENDBORG SHIPYARD DENMARK GROSS 888 DW 1409 LENGHT 66.6 BREADTH 10.1 DEPTH DRAFT 4.7 METERS. ENGINE B&W 800 BHP. Ως CHRISTIA εξωκειλε το 1982 και εθεωρηθη TCL.
HANNA DAN 5163027.jpg as HANNA DAN shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELLINI 2 EX CORATO IMO 6920226 BUILT 1969 BY VOORUITGANG AT FOXHOL GROSS 1508 DW 2640 TONS. Ως ANTALAHA εβυθισθη στην MADAGASCAR.
PELLINI 6920226.jpg PELLINI shipspotting CORATO 69202226.jpg as CORATO fotoflite

----------


## dionisos

PELKA EX MARIADOLORES IMO 5275210 BUILT 1957 GROSS 939 DW 1516 TONS
MARIA DOLORES 5275210.jpg MARIA DOLORES by Fitzpatrick PERSEUS 5275210.jpg PERSEUS

----------


## a.molos

Δεν εχω λόγια, εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα, πλούσιο σε υλικό, φωτογραφίες & πληροφορίες. Μπράβο !

----------


## dionisos

PELSTRIDER EX STRIDER JUNO IMO 7725295 BUILT 1979 GROSS 6462 DW 6945 TONS.Αγοραστηκε το 1995 μεχρι το 2004 που επωληθη για SCRAP στο ALANG.
PELSTRIDER IMO 7725295.jpg PELSTRIDER shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELTAINER 1 EX RANE IMO 7030573 BUILT 1970 GROSS 2166 DW 2520 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1985 και επωληθη το 1988 μετονομαζομενο σε TRADE SKY
RANE IMO 7030573.jpg RANE TRADE SKY IMO 7030573.jpg TRADE SKY shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELTAINER 2 EX BRIAN BOROIME IMO 7015327 BUILT 1070 GROSS 4079 DW 4914 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1990 και επωληθη το 2004 μετονομαζομενο σε ABDUL H.
BRIAN BOROIME.jpg BRIAN BOROIME ABDUL H..jpg ABDUL H. shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELTI 1 EX MIRZAM N IMO 5236886 BUILT 1951 GROSS 867 DW 1290 TONS Αγραστηκε το 1970 και επωληθη το1976 ονομαζομενο ΑΝΝΑ Α.
MIRZAM N IMO 5236886.jpg MIRZAM N. shipspotting ANNA A.jpg ANNA A.

----------


## dionisos

PELTI 2 EX JODONNA IMO 6907327 BUILT 1968 GROSS 1276 DW 2136 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1976 και επωληθη το 1989 μετονομαζομενο σε STELLA.
JODONNA.jpg JODONNA BLUE JADE IMO 6907327.jpg AS BLUE JADE shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELTRADER EX MIDSLAND IMO 7709095 BUILT 1978 GROSS 2315 DW 3614 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1988 και ονομαστηκε PELTRADERτο 1999 ονομαστηκε MSC BOSPHORUS το 2003 ονομαστηκε AGIOS ARSENIOS. Πωληθηκε το 2006 και ονομαστηκε BRIGHT STAR I.
PELTRADER IMO 7709095.jpg PELTRADER MIDSLAND IMO 7709095.jpg και ως MIDSLAND shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

SOPHIA EX TASSO IMO 5353309 BUILT 1945 GROSS 1648 TONS.Αγοραστηκε το 1963 και επωληθη το 1972.
TASSO IMO 5353309.jpg ως TASSO

----------


## dionisos

PELOPS 1 EX ANDENES IMO 5016133 BUILT 1939 IN NORWAYGROSS 863 DW1428 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1964 και επωληθη το 1972.
ANDENES IMO 5016133.jpg ως ANDENES shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PELOPS 2 EX MINOS IMO 5236367 BUILT 1959 GROSS 1863 DW 2487 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1973 και επωληθη το 1985.
PELOPS 2 IMO 5236367.jpg PELOPS MINOS IMO 5236367.jpg και ως MINOS

----------


## dionisos

PELOR 2 EX CITY OF ISTANBUL IMO 6822096 BUILT 1968 GROSS 1460 DW 3868 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1983 και επωληθη το 1993 μετονομαζομενο σε Α.Μ. SPYRIDON. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 8-01-2011 στον ALIAGA.
PELOR 2 IMO 6822096.jpg PELOR A.M. SPIRIDON.jpg A.M. SPIRIDON shipspotting CITY OF ISTANBUL.jpg CITY OF ISTANBUL

----------


## dionisos

PELOR 1 EX KLOSTERFRAU IMO 5190226 BUILT 1955 GROSS 741 TONS.
KLOSTERFRAU IMO 5190226.jpg ως KLOSTERFRAU

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PELOPS 2 EX MINOS IMO 5236367 BUILT 1959 GROSS 1863 DW 2487 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1973 και επωληθη το 1985.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197260 PELOPS Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197261 και ως MINOS


Pelops-01.jpg ΠΕΛΩΨ photoship

Ένα από τα πολλά ολλανδικά αδελφάκια με αρχαιοελληνικά ονόματα που τελικά πήγαν σε Έλληνες.
Ναυπηγείο Van der Giessen   μηχανή Werkpoor 13.7 kts

----------


## dionisos

PELIAS EX FRANZ DOERENKAMP IMO 5120269 BUILT 1955 GR741TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1968 και επωληθη το 1982
FRANZ DOERENKAMP IMO 5120269.jpg FRANZ DOERENKAMP

----------


## dionisos

PELIAS EX DISARFELL IMO 6704256 BUILT 1967 GROSS 1291 DW 2200 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1984 και επωληθη το 1988.
DISARFELL IMO 6704256.jpg ως DISARFELL shipspotting  DANIELLA B 6704256.jpg ως DANIELLA B. PEPPY 6704256.jpg ως PEPPY

----------


## dionisos

PELIKI EX APOLLO IMO 5020847 BUILT 1957 GROSS 1297 DW 2168 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1972 και πωληθηκε το 1984.
APOLLO 5020847.jpg ως APOLLO

----------


## dionisos

PELINA EX VIKLA IMO 5380431 BUILT 1961 GROSS 1137 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1972 και επωληθη το 1980.
VIKLA 5380431.jpg ως VIKLA

----------


## dionisos

PELLA EX WAYNEGATE IMO 7024500 BUILT 1971 GROSS 1805 DW 2950 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1982 και επωληθη το 1991 ονομαζομενο AGGELIKI K.
WAYNEGATE 7024500.jpg ως WAYNEGATE shipspotting LEGEND II.jpg ως LEGEND II

----------


## npapad

*PELFISHER* (*IMO 7435072*).

Φορτηγό/Container Feeder Ελληνικής Κατασκευής !

106,28 m X 18,85 m.
Μηχανή : Vee Oil 4SA 12 cyl. 6002 BHP Kloeckner Humboldt Deutz, 16 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1977 στα Ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνας με αριθμό κατασκευής 124. Αρχική χωρητικότητα 1999 gt. Το πρώτο του όνομα ήταν *METEOR II* με σημαία Γερμανίας για τη Γερμανική εταιρεία Astor Rederei. Το 1978 αλλάζει η εταιρεία σε Meteor Reederei & Schiffahrts GmbH KG, και μετανηολογείται στη Σιγκαπούρη με αριθμό 380560 κρατώντας το όνομα του. Το 1982 η εταιρεία του το μετονομάζει σε *LAMARA*, to 1984 μετονομάζεται σε *MANCHESTER TRADER*, ενώ το 1985 επανέρχεται σε *LAMARA*. Τον ίδιο χρόνο πωλείται στη Beamshore Sg. Co Ltd και μετανηολογείται στη Λεμεσσό με νέο όνομα *CONDOR*.  Το 1988 η εταιρεία του αλλάζει σε Unique Investments Ltd ενώ το 1989 πωλείται στη Naviprima Sg Co Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *TRANSPORT DOURO*. Το 1993 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή, μετονομάζεται σε *PELFISHER* (*ΠΕΛΦΙΣΕΡ*) και μετανηολογείται στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου 10009 (Β΄Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SVDW. Το 1996 μετανηολογείται στη Βαλέτα με αριθμό νηολογίου 5213 και ΔΔΣ 9ΗΕΗ5. Πήγε για διάλυση στην Aliaga στις 19-7-2002.

Και μια φωτογραφία του στις 12-4-1997 στο Ηράκλειο από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad).
PELFISHER 12-4-1997.jpg
Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισσότερες πληροφορίες του.

----------


## npapad

*PELHUNTER* (*IMO 7435096*).

Φορτηγό/Container Feeder Ελληνικής κατασκευής, αδελφάκι με το προηγούμενο (*PELFISHER*) και με συνεχόμενους αριθμούς κατασκευής.

106,2 m X 18,85 m.
Μηχανή : Vee Oil 4SA 12 Cyl. Kloeckner Humboldt Deutz, 16 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1977 στα Ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνας με αριθμό κατασκευής 125 και αρχική χωρητικότητα 1998 gt. Καθελκύστηκε σαν *HEKTOR* με νηολόγιο Σιγκαπούρης για τη Γερμανική ms "Hektor" Reederei & Schiffs GmbH KG και αποπερατώθηκε τον ίδιο χρόνο με όνομα *ASD HEKTOR*. Το 1983 υψώνει σημαία Νορβηγίας ενώ το 1987 περνάει στα χέρια της Unique Investments Ltd και μετανηολογείται στη Λεμεσσό. Ανακαταμέτρηση και αλλαγή χωρητικότητας σε 4050 gt. Το 1989 αγοράζεται από τη Zapata Marine Co Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *TRANSPORT TEJO*. Το 1993 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται σε *PELHUNTER* με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 10010 και ΔΔΣ SVCZ. Ανακαταμέτρηση και αλλαγή χωρητικότητας σε 4345 gt. Βυθίστηκε στις 13-3-1995  σε ταξίδι από Castellon για Θεσσαλονίκη σε στίγμα 36.39N/17.37E δυστυχώς με απώλειες.

Δείτε περισσότερα για τη βύθιση *εδώ.*

Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## npapad

> *PELFISHER* (*IMO 7435072*).
> 
> Φορτηγό/Container Feeder Ελληνικής Κατασκευής !
> 
> 106,28 m X 18,85 m.
> Μηχανή : Vee Oil 4SA 12 cyl. 6002 BHP Kloeckner Humboldt Deutz, 16 κόμβοι.
> 
> Κατασκευάστηκε το 1977 στα Ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνας με αριθμό κατασκευής 124. Αρχική χωρητικότητα 1999 gt. Το πρώτο του όνομα ήταν *METEOR II* με σημαία Γερμανίας για τη Γερμανική εταιρεία Astor Rederei. Το 1978 αλλάζει η εταιρεία σε Meteor Reederei & Schiffahrts GmbH KG, και μετανηολογείται στη Σιγκαπούρη με αριθμό 380560 κρατώντας το όνομα του. Το 1982 η εταιρεία του το μετονομάζει σε *LAMARA*, to 1984 μετονομάζεται σε *MANCHESTER TRADER*, ενώ το 1985 επανέρχεται σε *LAMARA*. Τον ίδιο χρόνο πωλείται στη Beamshore Sg. Co Ltd και μετανηολογείται στη Λεμεσσό με νέο όνομα *CONDOR*.  Το 1988 η εταιρεία του αλλάζει σε Unique Investments Ltd ενώ το 1989 πωλείται στη Naviprima Sg Co Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *TRANSPORT DOURO*. Το 1993 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή, μετονομάζεται σε *PELFISHER* (*ΠΕΛΦΙΣΕΡ*) και μετανηολογείται στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου 10009 (Β΄Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SVDW. Το 1996 μετανηολογείται στη Βαλέτα με αριθμό νηολογίου 5213 και ΔΔΣ 9ΗΕΗ5. Πήγε για διάλυση στην Aliaga στις 19-7-2002.
> 
> ...


Σαν PELFISHER έγινε το 1993 ανακαταμέτρηση και άλλαξε η χωρητικότητα του σε 4345 gt.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

'Ηταν τότε που εκτός από παραγγελίες από Έλληνες τα ναυπηγεία σε Πέραμα κ Σαλαμίνα έπαιρναν κ γιά ξένους. Τώρα;
Τα 2 προηγούμενα τα θυμάμαι όταν ήταν υπό κατασκευή στου Ζέρβα.

----------


## npapad

*PELCARRIER* (*IMO 7103033*).

Φορτηγό/Container Feeder.

105,92 m X 16,79 m. Μηχανή : Vee Oil 4SA 12 cyl. 4800 BHP (Kloeckner Humboldt Deutz), 14,5 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε to 1971 στο ναυπηγείο S.N. Scheeps Van Der Werff στο Deest της Ολλσνδίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 337. Αρχικό όνομα *BRATHAY FISHER* με νηολόγιο Barrow 341518 (Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο) για τη Βρετανική εταιρεία James Fisher & Sons. Το 1976 η εταιρεία του το μετονομάζει σε *CALDERON* ενώ το 1978 επανέρχεται στο αρχικό όνομα *BRATHAY FISHER* πάντα με το ίδιο νηολόγιο. To 1981 πωλείται στην Salwa Marine Co Ltd και νηολογείται στη Λεμεσσό με όνομα *HAJE NAIME*. Το 1983 πωλείται στην Amrid Sg. Co Ltd, μετονομάζεται σε *VIOLETTE* και υψώνει σημαία Συρίας ενώ τον ίδιο χρόνο νηολογείται ξανά στη Λεμεσσό με το προηγούμενο του όνομα *HAJE NAIME*. Το 1985 επανέρχεται στην εταιρεία Salwa Marine Co Ltd με νέο όνομα *NEWPOINT* ενώ τον ίδιο χρόνο αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται σε *PELCARRIER* αρχικά με νηολόγιο Παναμά και κατόπιν με νηολόγιο Λεμεσσού 701679 και ΔΔΣ H2AX. Το 1994 πωλείται σε αλλοδαπούς (Pancon Maritime Ltd) και μετονομάζεται σε *PANCON 3* με νηολόγιο Belize City. To 2002 πωλείται στην PNA Sg Pte Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *PROGRESS 3* με νηολόγιο Phnom-Penh (Καμπότζη) ενώ το 2003 μετανηολογείται στο Ulan Bator (Μογγολία) με το ίδιο όνομα. Διαλύθηκε στην Chittagong στις 27-6-2003.

Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* μερικές φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## npapad

*CGM ST. LAURENT* *(1)* / *PELJASPER* (*IMO 7804508*).

Πολυεργαλείο Con/Ro (Ro-Ro Cargo/Container) τύπου "Boxer". Μέρος μια παρτίδας από 3 αδελφάκια που χτίστηκαν στην Ιαπωνία για τη Sea Containers από τα οποία τα 2 πέρασαν στο Σαρλή αργότερα (αυτό και το *PELAMBER*). Το τρίτο είχε IMO 7806609 αλλά δεν πέρασε από το Σαρλή.

2 decks, 550 TEU, 8 Bulkheads, Cargo Doors Side, Cargo Doors Stern, Container Lashing Points, Laden Vehicles, Road, 144,71 m X 23,04 m.
Μηχανή : Vee Oil 4SA 16 cyl. 10500 BHP (Atlas Mak Maschinenbau - MAK V7V52/55), 18,25 κόμβοι.

Υπάρχει μια διαφορά στις βάσεις για τις διαστάσεις του, αρχικά φαίνεται να ήταν 135,1 m X 25,3 m. Θα κοιτάξω μήπως υπέστη επιμήκυνση και θα επανέλθω. 

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1978 στο ναυπηγείο Kanda Zosensho στο Kure της Ιαπωνίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 232. Αρχικό όνομα *LEVANTE EXPRESS* με νηολόγιο Λεμεσσού 381200 για για τη Sea Containers (Boxer 4 Ltd). Αρχική χωρητικότητα 5651 gt. Το 1981 περνάει στα χέρια της Ιταλικής "Adriatica" SpA di Nav. και μετανηολογείται στη Βενετία με το ίδιο όνομα ενώ το 1987 η εταιρεία του μεταβάλλεται ξανά σε Sea Containers Italia SpA με ίδια λοιπά στοιχεία. Το 1988 περνάει στην Reefer Ships Ltd, μετονομάζεται σε *MAERSK TAURO* και νηολογείται στο Hamilton (Βερμούδα) ενώ το 1991 περνάει στην K/S Tauro και μετονομάζεται *MAERSK ASIA TERTIO* με σημαία Νορβηγίας. Το 1994 περνάει στα χέρια του Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται αρχικά σε *CGM ST. LAURENT (1)* (*ΣΓΜ ΣΤ. ΛΩΡΕΝΤ*) και από το 1996 και μετά σε *PELJASPER* (*ΠΕΛΤΖΑΣΠΕΡ*) με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 10335 (Β΄Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SWJS. Το 1996 γίνεται ανακαταμέτρηση και μεταβολή χωρητικότητας σε 11138 gt. Το 2003 πωλείται σε αλλοδαπούς (X-Press Christopher Pte Ltd) και μετονομάζεται σε *X-PRESS CHRISTOPHER* με νηολόγιο Port Vila (Βανουάτου), το 2004 μετονομάζεται σε *ORIENT SUCCESS*, ενώ τον ίδιο χρόνο μερονομάζεται ξανά σε *X-PRESS MAKALU*. Το 2007 αλλάζει η εταιρεία του σε Comrie Ltd και μετανηολογείται στο Basseterre (St. Kitts/Nevis) με το ίδιο όνομα. Πήγε για διάλυση στην Alang στις 3-12-2007 και διαλύθηκε στις 26-1-2008.

Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του. Έχω και εγώ από το Ηράκλειο θα την ψάξω να την ανεβάσω.

----------


## npapad

*PELAMBER (1)* / *CGM ST. LAURENT* *(2)* / *PELAMBER (1)* (*IMO 7804510*).

Πολυεργαλείο Con/Ro (Ro-Ro Cargo/Container) τύπου "Boxer". Μέρος μια παρτίδας από 3 αδελφάκια που χτίστηκαν στην Ιαπωνία για τη Sea Containers από τα οποία τα 2 πέρασαν στο Σαρλή αργότερα (αυτό και το *PELJASPER*). Το τρίτο είχε IMO 7806609 αλλά δεν πέρασε από το Σαρλή.

2 decks, 550 TEU, 8 Bulkheads, Cargo Doors Side, Cargo Doors Stern, Container Lashing Points, Laden Vehicles, Road, 137,15 m X 25,28 m.
Μηχανή : Vee Oil 4SA 14 cyl. 14770 BHP (Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd - V7V52/55), 17,75 κόμβοι.

Υπάρχει μια διαφορά στις βάσεις για τις διαστάσεις του, αρχικά φαίνεται να ήταν 135,1 m X 25,3 m. Θα κοιτάξω μήπως υπέστη επιμήκυνση και θα επανέλθω.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1979 στο ναυπηγείο Kanda Zosensho στο Kawajiri της Ιαπωνίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 233 (συνεχόμενο με το *PELJASPER*) για τη Sea Containers (Boxer 5 Ltd) με όνομα *FENICIA EXPRESS* και νηολόγιο Λεμεσσού. Αρχική χωρητικότητα 5843 gt. Το 1981 περνάει στα χέρια της "Adriatica" SpA di Nav και μετανηολογείται στη Βενετία ενώ το 1987 περνάει στα χέρια της Seacontainers Italia SpA με ίδια λοιπά στοιχεία. To 1988 περνάει στη Reefer Ships 2 Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *MAERSK FIERO* με νηολόγιο Παναμά ενώ το 1991 περνάει στην K/S Fiero και μετονομάζεται σε *MAERSK ASIA PRIMO* με σημαία Νορβηγίας. Το 1994 μετονομάζεται σε *CGM ST. GEORGES* ενώ το 1995 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται το 1995 σε *PELAMBER (1)* (*ΠΕΛΑΜΠΕΡ*), το 1996 σε *CGM ST. LAURENT (2)* (*ΣΖΜ ΣΑΙΝΤ ΛΩΡΑΝ*) και το 1997 ξανά σε *PELAMBER (1)* (*ΠΕΛΑΜΠΕΡ*) με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 10321 (Β΄Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SWIU. Το 1995 ανακαταμετρήθηκε και μεταβλήθηκε η χωρητικότητα του σε 11138 gt. Το 2003 πωλείται σε αλλοδαπούς (Forbes Sterling Star Ltd) και μετονομάζεται σε *X-PRESS ALEXANDER* με νηολόγιο Port Vila (Βανουάτου). Πήγε για διάλυση στην Alang στις 20-4-2007.

Και μια καταπληκτική κοντινή φωτογραφία από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick στη Ράδα του Πειραιά στις 19-6-2003.
PELAMBER 19-6-2003 (Piraeus Roads, Peter J. Fitzpatrick).jpg
Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισότερες φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## npapad

*PELSTRIDER* (*IMO 7725295*).

Con/Ro (Container/Ro-Ro). Τύπος πλοίου "Strider". Αδελφάκι (και με συνεχόμενους αριθμούς κατασκευής) με το *PELRANGER* που έχουμε ήδη δει.

Κατασκευάστηκαν 9 πλοία τέτοιου τύπου, 2 από τα οποία πέρασαν από το Σαρλή (*PELSTRIDER* & *PELRANGER*). Περισσότερα για τον τύπο Strider *εδώ*.

126,68 m X 20,07 m, 6462 gt. Μηχανή : Vee Oil 4SA 16 cyl. 10000 BHP (MAN, κατασκευασμένη από την Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd), 17 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1979 στο ναυπηγεία Kagoshima Dock & I. W. Co Ltd στην Kagoshima της Ιαπωνίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 123. Αρχικό όνομα *STRIDER JUNO* και νηολόγιο Hamilton 384213 (Βερμούδα) για την εταιρεία Strider 10 Ltd). Το 1995 αγοράζεται απ΄οτο Σαρλή, μετονομάζεται σε *PELSTRIDER* (*ΠΕΛΣΤΡΑΪΝΤΕΡ*) και νηολογείται στη Ραφήνα με αριθμό νηολογίου 1 (Β΄Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SXZM. Δούλεψε μέχρι το 2004 και μετονομάστηκε σε *TRADER* με νηολόγιο Wonsan (Β. Κορέα) για το τελευταίο ταξίδι του. Διαλύθηκε στην Alang στις 7-5-2004.

Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* φωτογραφίες του σαν *PELSTRIDER*.

----------


## npapad

*PELAYO* (*IMO 7374113*).

Bulk Carrier τύπου Concord 18 που μετασκευάστηκε σε κοντεϊνεράδικο.

1 deck, 4 holds, 16 hatches, Ice strengthened, 924 TEU.
Μηχανή : Oil 2SA 7 cyl. 9400 BHP (B&W 7K62EF, κατασκευής Mitsui Sb. & Eng. Co Ltd), 16 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1974 στο ναυπηγείο Mitsui Sb & Eng. Co Ltd στην Osaka της Ιαπωνίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 982. Αρχικό όνομα *ARISTOTELIS* (*ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΗΣ*) με νηολόγιο Πειραιά για τον Καραγεώργη (Mundial Transmares SA). Αρχικές διαστάσεις 147,7 m X 23 m., 11513 gt. Το 1975 αγοράστηκε από τη Hansa-Offshore (SEA) Pte Ltd και μετονομάστηκε σε *FREUDENFELS* με νηολόγιο Σιγκαπούρης 367953. Το 1979 η εταιρεία του το επιμηκύνει και το μετατρέπει σε κοντεϊνεράδικο με νέες διαστάσεις 170,8 m X 23 m, 14211 gt. To 1980 περνάει στα χέρια της Deutsche Dempfs. Ges. "Hansa" και μετονομάζεται σε *WERRA EXPRESS* με νηολόγιο Αμβούργου. Το 1981 περνάει στην Hapag-Lloyd International SA και μετανηολογείται στη Σιγκαπούρη  με το ίδιο όνομα. Το 1984 μετονομάζεται σε *WERRA* και τον ίδιο χρόνο πωλείται σε Έλληνες (Seafather Maritime Inc) και μετονομάζεται σε *WINDWARD* με νηολόγιο Πειραιά. Το 2001 μετανηολογείται στη Monrovia (Λιβερία) μα αριθμό νηολογίου 11457 και ΔΔΣ ELZI8). Το 2003 περνάει στα χέρια του Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται σε *PELAYO* με ίδια λοιπά στοιχεία. Το 2005 επανέρχεται στην προηγούμενη εταιρεία του και μετονομάζεται ξανά σε *WINDWARD* ενώ το 2008 η εταιρεία του αλλάζει σε Venor Sg. Co κρατώντας το ίδιο όνομα και νηολόγιο. Διαλύθηκε στην Alang στις 26-11-2008.

Δεν έχω βρει ακόμα αριθμούς νηολογίου Πειραιά και ΔΔΣ σαν *ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΗΣ* και *WINDWARD*, θα τα ψάξω και θα επανέλθω.

Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* φωτογραφίες του με διάφορα ονόματα.

----------


## npapad

*PELMARINER* (*IMO 7715381*).

Container Feeder από κατασκευής, τύπου Appledore 300.

104,15 m X 16,77 m. 
Μηχανή : Oil 2SA 3 cyl. 5000 BHP (Mitsubishi Heavy Industries), 23 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε to 1979 στο ναυπηγείο Appledore Shipbuilders Ltd, στο Appledore της Βρετανίας με αριθμό κατασκευής as124. Αρχική χωρητικότητα 1599 gt. Πρώτο όνομα *CITY OF IPSWICH* με νηολόγιο Λονδίνου 386250 για τη Lloyds Leasing Ltd. To 1981 μετονομάζεται σε *MANCHESTER FULMAR*, to 1983 επανέρχεται στο *CITY OF IPSWICH*, το 1984 μετονομάζεται ξανά σε *LIVERPOOL STAR* ενώ το 1991 επανέρχεται ακόμα μια στο όνομα *CITY OF IPSWICH* με νηολόγιο Douglas (Isle Of Man) και ίδιο αριθμό νηολογίου αλλά με νέο ιδιοκτήτη Andrew Weir Sg. Ltd. Τον ίδιο χρόνο αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται σε *PELMARINER* (*ΠΕΛΜΑΡΙΝΕΡ*) με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 9900 (Β΄Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SW7937. Ανακαταμέτρηση και αλλαγή χωρητικότητας σε 3992 gt. Βυθίστηκε μετά από σύγκρουση με το *PELRANGER* της ίδιας εταιρείας στις 26-7-1999 σε ταξίδι από Ηράκλειο για Gemlik και σε στίγμα 39.48N/25.51E δυστυχώς με απώλεια ενός από το πλήρωμα του. *Εδώ* μπορείτε να δείτε τις ενέργειες καθαρισμού του βυθισμένου πλοίου.

Και μια φωτογραφία του στο Ηράκλειο στις  2-4-1998 από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη.
PELMARINER 2-4-1998.jpg
Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του.

----------


## npapad

*PELTRADER* / *MSC BOSPHORUS* / *AGIOS ARSENIOS* (*IMO 7709095*).

Φορτηγό/Container Feeder.

166 TEU, 2 decks, 1 hold, 1 hatch, 81,82 m X 13,7 m.
Μηχανή : Vee Oil 2SA 16 cyl. 2400 BHP (Bolnes Motoren Fabriek BV - 16VDNL150/600).

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1978 στο ναυπηγείο Schpsw. Friesland BV στο Lemmer της Ολλανδίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 363. Αρχικό όνομα *MIDSLAND* με νηολόγιο Ρότερνταμ για την Ολλανδική εταιρεία εταιρεία Van Nievelt, Goudriaan & Co BV. Αρχική χωρητικότητα 1269 gt. Το 1987 πωλείται στη Regalstar Sg. Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *LADY AALKE* με νηολόγιο Λεμεσσού. Το 1988 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται σε *PELTRADER* (*ΠΕΛΤΡΕΪΝΤΕΡ*) με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 9549 (Β΄Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SV4154. To 1999 μετονομάζεται σε *MSC BOSPHORUS* (*ΜΣΚ ΒΟΣΠΟΡΟΥΣ*) (με ανακαταμέτρηση και αλλαγή χωρητικότητας σε 2315 gt) και το 2003 σε *AGIOS ARSENIOS* (*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΡΣΕΝΙΟΣ*). Το 2006 πωλείται σε Έλληνες (Ionian Bright Star Sg. Corp) και μετονομάζεται σε *BRIGHT STAR I* με νηολόγιο Παναμά 34063-PEXT2 και ΔΔΣ 3EBO7. Το 2008 περνάει στα χέρια της επίσης Ελληνικής Navarro Sg Inc και μετονομάζεται σε *STAR I* με ίδιο νηολόγιο ενώ το 2010 πωλείται σε αλλοδαπούς (Moura Co SA), κρατάει το ίδιο όνομα αλλά μετανηολογείται στο Sao Vicente (Πράσινο Ακρωτήριο) με ΔΔΣ D4GI. Διαλύθηκε το 2013 στο Πράσινο Ακρωτήριο.

Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* φωτογραφίες του με διάφορα ονόματα.

----------


## npapad

*PELAMBER* *(2)* (*IMO 8203660*).

Φορτηγό/Container Feeder τύπου 115 (Type 115). Ναυλωμένο στο Σαρλή (όχι ιδιόκτητο)

413 TEU, 2 decks, 2 holds, 3 hatches, 106,46 m  X 19,03 m.
Μηχανή : Oil 4SA 8 cyl. 3400 BHP (Krupp MAK Maschin. GmbH - MAK 8M551AK), 15 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1982 στο ναυπηγείο J. J. Sietas KG Schiffsw. GmbH στο Neuenfelde της Γερμανίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 903. Αρχική χωρητικότητα 3902 gt. Αρχικός ιδιοκτήτης η Γερμανική εταιρεία Hans-Hermann Kruppel. Καθελκύστηκε σαν *HELIOS*, αποπερατώθηκε σαν *ASIAN EAGLE* και μετονομάστηκε ξανά σε *HELIOS* το 1982 με νηολόγιο Lubeck. Το 1983 η εταιρεία του το μετονομάζει σε *KATHERINE BORCHARD*, το 1985 επανέρχεται στο *HELIOS*, το 1986 μετονομάζεται σε *CAPE HENRY* ενώ το 1987 επανέρχεται για μια ακόμα φορά σε *HELIOS*. Το 1988 μετονομάζεται σε *BAKKAFOSS* με νηολόγιο St. John's (Antigua & Barbuda). Όλες οι μετονομασίες έως τώρα με ίδια πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία. Το 1993 η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία αλλάζει σε Bakkafoss Sg Co Ltd και μετανηολογείται ξανά στο Lubeck, ενώ το 2000 περνάει στα χέρια της Bakka Line Ltd, κρατάει όνομα και νηολόγιο και γίνεται ανακαταμέτρηση και αλλαγή χωρητικότητας σε 5424 gt. Το 2003 περνάει σε Έλληνες (Milioti Sg. Co) και μετονομάζεται σε *MSC BALEARES* με νηολόγιο Monrovia 11671 και ΔΔΣ A8AT6. Τον ίδιο χρόνο ναυλώνεται στο Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται σε *PELAMBER* *(2)* ενώ το 2005 λήγει η ναύλωση και μετονομάζεται σε *TYRRHENIAN STAR*. Το 2006 πωλείται σε αλλοδαπούς (Maritime Celia SL) και μετονομάζεται σε *AFRICA B.* με νηολόγιο Παναμά ενώ το 2013 περνάει στη Boluda Lines SA με ίδιο όνομα και νηολόγιο. To 2015 περνάει στην Commander Sg Co και μετονομάζεται σε *SEA COMMANDER* με νηολόγιο Malakal Harbour (Palau) και το 2018 η εταιρεία του αλλάζει σε Seven Seas Sg Co. Το 2019 μετονομάζεται σε *OCEAN WAVE* με νέα εταιρεία την Barri Sg. Ltd ενώ τον ίδιο χρόνο μετονομάζεται σε *VALMIERA* με εταιρεία τη Valmiera Maritime Co Ltd και νηολόγιο Moroni (Κομόρες) και ΔΔΣ D6A2558. Είναι ακόμα ενεργό.

Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* φωτογραφίες του με διάφορα ονόματα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *PELTRADER* / *MSC BOSPHORUS* / *AGIOS ARSENIOS* (*IMO 7709095*).
> 
> Φορτηγό/Container Feeder.
> 
> 166 TEU, 2 decks, 1 hold, 1 hatch, 81,82 m X 13,7 m.
> Μηχανή : Vee Oil 2SA 16 cyl. 2400 BHP (Bolnes Motoren Fabriek BV - 16VDNL150/600).
> 
> Κατασκευάστηκε το 1978 στο ναυπηγείο Schpsw. Friesland BV στο Lemmer της Ολλανδίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 363. Αρχικό όνομα *MIDSLAND* με νηολόγιο Ρότερνταμ για την Ολλανδική εταιρεία εταιρεία Van Nievelt, Goudriaan & Co BV. Αρχική χωρητικότητα 1269 gt. Το 1987 πωλείται στη Regalstar Sg. Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *LADY AALKE* με νηολόγιο Λεμεσσού. Το 1988 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται σε *PELTRADER* (*ΠΕΛΤΡΕΪΝΤΕΡ*) με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 9549 (Β΄Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SV4154. To 1999 μετονομάζεται σε *MSC BOSPHORUS* (*ΜΣΚ ΒΟΣΠΟΡΟΥΣ*) (με ανακαταμέτρηση και αλλαγή χωρητικότητας σε 2315 gt) και το 2003 σε *AGIOS ARSENIOS* (*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΡΣΕΝΙΟΣ*). Το 2006 πωλείται σε Έλληνες (Ionian Bright Star Sg. Corp) και μετονομάζεται σε *BRIGHT STAR I* με νηολόγιο Παναμά 34063-PEXT2 και ΔΔΣ 3EBO7. Το 2008 περνάει στα χέρια της επίσης Ελληνικής Navarro Sg Inc και μετονομάζεται σε *STAR I* με ίδιο νηολόγιο ενώ το 2010 πωλείται σε αλλοδαπούς (Moura Co SA), κρατάει το ίδιο όνομα αλλά μετανηολογείται στο Sao Vicente (Πράσινο Ακρωτήριο) με ΔΔΣ D4GI. Διαλύθηκε το 2013 στο Πράσινο Ακρωτήριο.
> 
> Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* φωτογραφίες του με διάφορα ονόματα.


Σε αυτό το βαπόρι συνέβησαν 2 σπάνια πράγματα.Η τοποθέτηση μπιγών σε κάποια φάση της καρέρας του που πραγματικά το ομόρφυναν κ η διάλυση στο νησιά του Πράσινου Ακρωτηρίου,τόπο ασυνήθη γιά διαλύσεις.Ίσως η κατάστασή του δεν επέτρεπε ή δεν συνέφερε την μετακίνησή του αλλού.

----------


## npapad

*PELTAINER* *(1)* (*IMO 7030573*).

Κοντεϊνεράδικο από κατασκευής.

81,64 m X 14,28 m.
Μηχανή : Oil 4SA 6 cyl. 3200 BHP (Stork-Werkspoor), 14,5 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1970 στο ναυπηγείο Zaanlandsche Schps. Maats. στο Zaandam της Ολλανδίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 518. Αρχικό όνομα *RANE* με νηολόγιο Amsterdam για την Ολλανδική NV Scheepvaart Mij. "Svea". Αρχική χωρητικότητα 1130 gt. Το 1979 πωλείται στη Σουηδική Scania Container Lines A/B και μετανηολογείται στο Gothenburg με το ίδιο όνομα ενώ την ίδια χρονιά η εταιρεία του αλλάζει σε P/R Rane, κρατάει το ίδιο όνομα αλλά νηολογείται εκ νέου στο Skarhamn. Το 1980 πωλείται στη Rederi A/B Virginia, μετονομάζεται σε *VERNIA* και νηολογείται στο Helsingborg, ενώ το 1985 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή (το πρώτο ιδιόκτητο container της εταιρείας), μετονομάζεται σε *PELTAINER* *(1)* και νηολογείται στη Λεμεσσό με αριθμό 707459 και ΔΔΣ 5BQX. Το 1987 μετανηολογείται στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 9148 (Β΄Κλάση), ΔΔΣ SV5933 και με το ίδιο όνομα (*ΠΕΛΤΕΪΝΕΡ*). το 1988 πωλείται στη Bulk Star Sg Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *TRADE SKY* με νηολόγιο Λεμεσσού 707459. Το 1991 περνάει στα χέρια της Transworld Sg Co Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *BISANZIO* με νηολόγιο Kingstown (Αγ. Βικέντιος). Το 2006 η εταιρεία του το μετονομάζει σε *LINA K.* με ίδια λοιπά στοιχεία και μετά από ανακαταμέτρηση η χωρητικότητα του αλλάζει σε 2166 gt. Το 2007 περνάει στα χέρια της Maga Maritime Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *LADY MAGA* με νηολόγιο Freetown (Σιέρα Λεόνε). Πήγε για διάλυση στην Alang στις 21-1-2010.

Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* φωτογραφίες του με διάφορα ονόματα.

----------


## npapad

*PELTAINER* *(2)* (*IMO 7015327*).

Κοντεϊνεράδικο από κατασκευής. Αδελφάκι (και με συνεχόμενους αριθμούς κατασκευής) με το *PELINER*.

1 deck, 2 holds, 7 hatches, 182 TEU, 107,3 m X 17,4 m, 4079 gt.
Μηχανή : 2 oil 4SA each 6 cyl. 4200 BHP (Mirrlees Blackstone Ltd - KLSSGMR6), 14 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1970 στο ναυπηγείο Verolme Cork Dockyards Ltd στο Cork της Ιρλανδίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 11/809. Αρχικό όνομα *BRIAN BOROIME* με νηολόγιο Λονδίνου 341035 και αρχικός ιδιοκτήτης οι Βρετανικοί Σιδηρόδρομοι (British Railways Board). Το 1979 περνάει στα χέρια της Sealink (UK) Ltd με το ίδιο όνομα και νηολόγιο ενώ το 1990 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή, μετονομάζεται σε *PELTAINER* *(2)* και νηολογείται στη Λεμεσσό με αριθμό 708954 και ΔΔΣ P3OM3. Το 2004 πωλείται στη Melinda Marine Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *ABDUL H.* με νηολόγιο Wonsan (Β. Κορέα). Το 2007 το νηολόγιο αλλάζει σε Freetown (Σιέρα Λεόνε) και η εταιρεία σε Golden Maritime Co, ενώ το 2011 η εταιρεία του αλλάζει για μια ακόμα φορά σε Rama H Sg Ltd διατηρώντας το όνομα και το νηολόγιο του. Πήγε για διάλυση στην Aliaga στις 16-4-2012.

Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* φωτογραφίες του με διάφορα ονόματα.

----------


## npapad

*PELIKI* (*IMO 5020847*)

Φορτηγό. 71,33 m X 10,93 m, 1337 gt. Κονταδελφό με το πρώτο *ΠΕΛΙΑΣ* που θα δούμε αμέσως μετά.
Μηχανή : Oil 4SA 6 cyl. 1250 BHP (Kloeckner Humboldt Deutz), 12 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1957 στο ναυπηγείο Werft Nobiskrug στο Rendsburg της Γερμανίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 600. Αρχικό όνομα *APOLLO* με νηολόγιο Βρέμης για τη Γερμανική P/R Apollo. Αγοράστηκε από το Σαρλή το 1972, μετονομάστηκε σε *PELIKI* (*ΠΕΛΙΚΗ*) και νηολογήθηκε αρχικά στην Πάτρα με αριθμό νηολογίου 38 (Β' Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SV3689 και στη συνέχεια μετανηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου 4227 (Β΄κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SVJM. Διαλύθηκε στον Ασπρόπυργο στις 15-3-1984 (Ελληνικά Διαλυτήρια Πλοίων).

Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* μια φωτογραφία του σαν APOLLO.

----------


## npapad

*PELIAS* *(1)* (*IMO 5120269*).

Φορτηγό. 71,25 m X 10,77 m, 1189 gt. Κονταδελφό με το *ΠΕΛΙΚΗ* που είδαμε στο προηγούμενο post.
Μηχανή : Oil 4SA 6 cyl. 1250 BHP (Kloeckner Humboldt Deutz), 12 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1955 στο ναυπηγείο Werft Nobiskrug στο Rendsburg της Γερμανίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 578. Αρχικό όνομα *FRANZ DOERENKAMP* με νηολόγιο Βρέμης για τη Γερμανική εταιρεία P/R Franz Doerenkamp. To 1968 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή, μετονομάζεται σε *PELIAS* *(1)* (*ΠΕΛΙΑΣ*) και νηολογείται στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου 3158 (Β΄κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SZQM ενώ γύρω στο 1981-82 μετανηολογείται στην Πάτρα με αριθμό νηολογίου 33 (Β΄Κλάση) και νέο ΔΔΣ SV3688. Το 1982 πωλείται στην Astro Spalmatori Ltd (Χ. ΚΑΡΑΜΑΛΗΣ) και μετονομάζεται σε *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ* με το ίδιο νηολόγιο. Το 1984 περνάει στα χέρια της Ancocha Sg. Co Ltd και μετονομάζεται σε *GEORGIOS I* με νηολόγιο San Lorenzo L03300 (Ονδούρα) και ΔΔΣ HQUO. Το 1985 περνάει στα χέρια της Michaiona Sg Co De Honduras και μετονομάζεται σε *SERIFOS* με ίδιο νηολόγιο. Διαλύθηκε στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά το 1989.

Μπορείτε να δείτε φωτογραφίες του *εδώ* και *εδώ*.

----------


## npapad

> *PELIKI* (*IMO 5020847*)
> 
> Φορτηγό. 71,33 m X 10,93 m, 1337 gt. Κονταδελφό με το πρώτο *ΠΕΛΙΑΣ* που θα δούμε αμέσως μετά.
> Μηχανή : Oil 4SA 6 cyl. 1250 BHP (Kloeckner Humboldt Deutz), 12 κόμβοι.
> 
> Κατασκευάστηκε το 1957 στο ναυπηγείο Werft Nobiskrug στο Rendsburg της Γερμανίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 600. Αρχικό όνομα *APOLLO* με νηολόγιο Βρέμης για τη Γερμανική P/R Apollo. Αγοράστηκε από το Σαρλή το 1972, μετονομάστηκε σε *PELIKI* (*ΠΕΛΙΚΗ*) και νηολογήθηκε αρχικά στην Πάτρα με αριθμό νηολογίου 38 (Β' Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SV3689 και στη συνέχεια μετανηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου 4227 (Β΄κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SVJM. Διαλύθηκε στον Ασπρόπυργο στις 15-3-1984 (Ελληνικά Διαλυτήρια Πλοίων).
> 
> Μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* μια φωτογραφία του σαν APOLLO.


Έκανα ένα λάθος. Η νηολόγηση ήταν αρχικά στον Πειραιά το 1972 και αργότερα μετανηολογήθηκε στην Πάτρα.

----------


## npapad

*PELIAS* *(2)* (*IMO 6704256*).

Φορτηγό. 70,44 m X 11.54 m.
Μηχανή : Oil 4SA 8 cyl. 1400 BHP (Atlas-MAK Maschinenbau), 12,5 κόμβοι.

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1967 στο ναυπηγείο Aarhus Flydedok στο Aarhus της Δανίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 131. Αρχική χωρητικότητα 1183 gt. Αρχικό όνομα *LENE NIELSEN* με νηολόγιο Κοπεγχάγης. Το 1972 αλλάζει η εταιρεία του σε D/S A/S Progress ενώ το 1973 πωλείται στην Ισλανδική Samband Islenzkra Samvinnufjelaga και μετονομάζεται σε *DISARFELL* με νηολόγιο Thorlakshofn (Ισλανδία). Το 1984 αγοράζεται από το Σαρλή και μετονομάζεται σε *PELIAS* *(2)* (*ΠΕΛΙΑΣ*) με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 8658 (Β΄Κλάση) και ΔΔΣ SV9021. Το 1988 πωλείται στη Silan Maritime Co (Γ. Τζωρτζόπουλος) και μετονομάζεται σε *PEPPY* (*ΠΕΠΠΥ*) με ίδιο νηολόγιο. Το 1993 πωλείται στη Bissessar Sg Co και μετονομάζεται σε *DANIELLA B.* με νηολόγιο San Lorenzo (Ονδούρα) ενώ το 1998 περνάει στα χέρια της εταιρείας Arnold Demoset και νηολογείται στο Belize City (Νήσοι Μπελίζ). Ανακαταμετρείται και αλλάζει η χωρητικότητα του σε 1251 gt. Το 2002 μετονομάζεται σε *SOFASTAR* με ίδιο νηολόγιο ενώ το 2004 περνάει στη L. Fant Investments SA και μετονομάζεται σε *FLAURINEDA* με νηολόγιο San Lorenzo (Ονδούρα). Το 2005 αγοράζεται από τη Nautilus Trading SA και μετονομάζεται σε *BARINAS* με σημαία Βενεζουέλας. Είναι ακόμα ενεργό.

Μπορείτε να δείτε φωτογραφίες του *εδώ* και *εδώ*.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε το Mπελίζ δεν είναι νησιά.Ευρίσκεται στην ηπειρωτική Κεντρική Αμερική. Με άλλα λόγια πρόκειται γιά την Βρετανική Ονδούρα.

----------


## npapad

> Φίλε το Mπελίζ δεν είναι νησιά.Ευρίσκεται στην ηπειρωτική Κεντρική Αμερική. Με άλλα λόγια πρόκειται γιά την Βρετανική Ονδούρα.


Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, εκ παραδρομής το έγραψα, το ήξερα. Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση !

----------


## npapad

Παλιά καρτ ποστάλ του λιμανιού της Πάτρας με το ΝΙΚΟΣ του Σαρλή σε πρώτο πλάνο.
Patra 1.jpg

----------


## npapad

> DAUPHINE EX BALTIC VANGUARD IMO 6605101. Κατασκευη το 1966 στο SUNDERLAND GROSS 3005 DW 3958 TONS. Μηχανη ΜΑΝ Ταχυτης 14.75 Κομβοι. Εγινε μετασκευη σε Κοντεινεραδικο το 1977 ως CORTES. Μετονομαστηκε LADY M.A.CROSBIE GROSS 3864 DW 4826 TONS.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197155 BALTIC VANGUARDΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 197156 LADY M.A.CROSBIE shipspotting


Το DAUPHINE σε μια φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 1986 από τον καλό φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick. Μετασκευασμένο σε κοντέϊνερ το 1977, αρχικά ήταν Ro-Ro (είχε πλευρική πόρτα για οχήματα).
dauphine.jpg

----------

